# Perfecto aquariums



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I just had a disaster with my 210g tank. The two top braces have let go, and the front pane of glass is bowed out abouut an inch. I have drained the tank down to the point that the glass is no longer bowed, and fired back up all the filters/heaters etc. I'm not sure what to do next, other than replacing the top frame of the tank. The problem is trying to figure out what brand of aquarium it is. It's a 210g, 72 x 24 29". When I bought it I had the choice of two manufacturers, one was a 220g that was 30" tall, and the other was the 210. I just went on Marinelands website, and they show a 220g, 30" tall, so I assumed it was a Perfecto. When I try to google Perfecto, I get directed to Marinelands site. Any advise on this? Also, how easy is it to change the top trim on one of these tanks? Does it have to be siliconed in place, and left to cure before filling it back up? Thanks for any advise.
Paul


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The Perfecto brand name has been retired in favor of Marineland. They are the same company. There should be an inspection tag somewhere between the glass and frame that identifies the manufacturer. If there is a symbol that looks like an anchor on the tag it's a Perfecto tank. It may also be an AGA/Aqueon tank. The tanks are similar in dimension for both brands but AGA/Aqueon tanks will use a wider center brace that is more flattened. Perfecto braces for that size are narrower and more U shaped.

You will need to remove the old frame by cutting a corner off with a dremel or utility knife. After that use a flat head screwdriver on top the glass to slide between the glass and underside of the frame to separate the silicone. Be careful not to push too hard on the glass so you don't chip it. Once you get it started it will come off fairly easily.

After you have removed the silicone from around the top of the tank you can install the new frame. You can probably buy a frame from your local Marineland dealer (probably will have to special order it for you). Apply a thick bead of silicone on the inside groove of the frame all the way around. You want a good seal so that capillary action will not wick water up and over the top of the glass. Then you drop the frame back down on top the glass. It's a good idea to run your finger along the inside edge of the frame then to run the seam and smooth out any silicone that may be smooshed out.

It will take 48 hours for the silicone to cure before you can refill the tank back up to normal level.

Andy


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks very much Andy. It sounds like I can replace the frame with the tank half full, then fill it back up to the top after a couple of days (or until I no longer smell silicone). I guess I need to cut the trim in the corner just to give me a starting point. Once the LFS opens today I will go and see them. I might buy/make a couple of bar clamps in the meantime. Thanks again.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Before buying anything, check for warranty coverage.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Found out it's an all glass tank. $120.00 and 3-4 months delivery from the big LFS. I think I'll be making some bar clamps out of 2x4's for the time being. Two Eheim 2217's and a 2262 spraying back into a half full tank directly below the bedroom is not going to go over well.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I don't understand why you are going to do all that work. Is that tank no longer on warranty for some reason.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

smitty said:


> I don't understand why you are going to do all that work. Is that tank no longer on warranty for some reason.


120 bucks and a few hours work, plus a few days waiting for silicone to dry is far better than the $1000 plus for a new 210. I am in the same boat with a 150, which recently broke in the same way. Good luck getting any aquarium manufacturer to live up to a warranty issue after the initial set up. There are so many variables and ways they can get out of it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

noddy said:


> Found out it's an all glass tank. $120.00 and 3-4 months delivery from the big LFS. I think I'll be making some bar clamps out of 2x4's for the time being. Two Eheim 2217's and a 2262 spraying back into a half full tank directly below the bedroom is not going to go over well.


What did Aqueon say when you contacted them? This is clearly a warranty issue, with a faulty part. Is the LFS not helping with this?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

BillD said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Found out it's an all glass tank. $120.00 and 3-4 months delivery from the big LFS. I think I'll be making some bar clamps out of 2x4's for the time being. Two Eheim 2217's and a 2262 spraying back into a half full tank directly below the bedroom is not going to go over well.
> ...


I'm going to call them today. I believe that Aqueon doesn't warranty their tanks if they aren't set up on their stands. I will find out today. Either way, the LFS is a joke, I try not to deal with them if I don't have to. 3-4 months is not what I call good customer service. It's not the first time I have been told that for a part either.
Does anybody have any thoughts on using a couple of bar clamps in the meantime? I would really like to get the water level back up, it's pretty heavily stocked and is probbaly only holding 100g of water right now.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Bar clamps will work just fine. If the clamping pads are metal, just place a thin piece of wood or stiff rubber between the pads and the glass/trim.

Slowly fill the tank back up with water to verify the clamps don't loosen and just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

What about fitting a glass brace like Oceanic aquariums use?


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

One of my 125's plastic brace broke and I used a metal clamp from my local hardware store for about a month. It worked fine, no bowing of any sort, but it just looks ugly.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Mike_G said:


> What about fitting a glass brace like Oceanic aquariums use?


Then I will have to modify the glass lids. Plus, I will still have to remove the top frame.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

sandandrocks said:


> One of my 125's plastic brace broke and I used a metal clamp from my local hardware store for about a month. It worked fine, no bowing of any sort, but it just looks ugly.


I just went to home depot, and the bar clamps that I need are the ones that open out to 36". With my luck, I'll probably end up getting poked in the eye with one.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Aqueon does warranty the tanks even if they are not on an Aqueon stand. So long as the stand is of suitable construction to hold the tank which shouldn't be an issue with a couple of photos of the stand. You will need the receipt for the purchase of the tank though.

$120 for the frame sounds inordinately expensive. 3-4 months is a long time too. I am betting neither the lfs or the distributor they buy from has it in inventory which will cause a delay as it has to be special ordered but it shouldn't be that long.

Andy


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I spoke to somebody at a downtown fish/pet store, he will be speaking to the Aqueon rep within the hour. There's no way I will find the receipt now (my basement is a construction zone and everything is in boxes). Andy, you'r right, it shouldn't be that long. The store that I originally bought the tank from obviously couldn't care less, or they would go out of their way to help me out.


----------



## gutted (Mar 7, 2012)

if you payed with a credit card maybe you can find it on one of your older statements?

3-4 months is a LONG time. i cant see why it would take that long, they should have some kind of stock on those if theyre still making your tank.

good luck with everything!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

the really alarming thing to me is that if it takes 3-4 months to BUY a replacement part how long would it take to get one under warranty? My experience with most companies is they will delay and delay when it comes to honoring anything under warranty, but will act faster when you try to spend $ with them. Seems to me that the company just wants us to replace the entire tank, rather than supply a stock frame. I am going through the same thing, trying to obtain a top frame replacement for my 150 - my LFS quoted me similar money, and a slightly shorter delivery, but still one that I am finding tough to swallow.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Somebody else has now quoted me half the price that the store I bought the tank from did. This person is willing to sell to me at cost, and basically do it as a favour because he is a true hobbyist, and actually cares. It's now a matter of finding out how long it will take to get here.


----------

